

Intel fined record $1.45 billion in AMD antitrust case - muon
http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/13/intel-fined-1-45-billion-dollars/

======
SwellJoe
Somehow I never noticed that this thing was going on...I've been holding INTC
for several years. I'm not making money on it, that's for sure.

